
How is the world's first solar powered airport faring? - lenomad
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-india-34421419
======
bigethan
TL;DR: It's ok, but expansion is tricky, as the initial installation (which
was substantial) can only power the existing facilities. Also the
dependability of the power grid is a concern as well.

------
jonwachob91
Grid stability is obviously the big concern, but I'm intrigued by the
prospects of a hydrogen powered airport.

Blue Planet Research in Hawaii has been demonstrating the ability to use solar
energy to split water intro hydrogen, using the hydrogen as an energy storage
device. The airport could use the hydrogen to power all the airport vehicles
(baggage trollies, safety trucks, etc etc) saving money on fuel; that'd be a
nice entry point.

Later other airport equipment/generators could be transitioned to hydrogen
powered and more panels added.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Why would the airport vehicles not be more efficient battery vehicles?
Charging infrastructure is then of no concern, and baggage trollies and safety
trucks are all low speed/high torque applications electric vehicles we're
designed for.

Most pushback tugs are already transitioning to all-electric, and have a very
low duty cycle (push/pull a few aircraft, go plug in to charge).

The electricity->hydrogen->electricity cycle is terribly inefficient.
Batteries are the answer.

